# KY Sheriff: ‘Lock your doors, load your guns and get…a barking, biting dog’



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-load-your-guns-and-get-a-barking-biting-dog/


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Fiscal mis management is what governments do. Bet the free stuff for those unwilling to work will continue to flow. Communism and tyranny breeds when the civil society collapses which brings on death and destruction.


----------

